# Country style spice cabinet



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was bored this past weekend and wanted a simple project to kill some time. I decided to build this little spice cabinet. It measures approx 18"w X 24"h X 6"d. Made from clear pine. The back is individual bead boards, and the door has an mdf panel. I may make some others with a bead board panel, and one with chicken wire panel. These are very simple to make, and best of all, since they are supposed to look old, you can't hardly screw them up!! 

The case is basically just a box with rabbeted corners. The shelves on this one are fixed, but I think will be adjustable on my next one. The face frame is assembled with biscuits, and the door is stub mortise and tenon. I just used a cheap spray paint for the outside. I primed the cabinet with zinsser primer first. I will sand the edges and do a little distressing after the paint is fully cured. This was a lot fun and I think it turned out pretty good. If you have this style home, it would look great hanging on the wall.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I like everything about it! Setting off the beadboard and shelves with a contrasting color really sets it off. Very nice workmanship...well done!


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I absolutley love it !!!!!!!
Everything about it even !!!
It's beautiful jkline805


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cool !!!*

I like it.
Has a country air about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Here's another one I built this weekend. Knotty Alder stained with black General Finishes water based stain.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like them both!


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

And another one. I have plans to make about a dozen of these and then find an outlet to sell them. Not sure how it will go, but they are fun and easy and cheap to produce.


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the purpose of the door latch but I think it might turn some potential buyers off. I like it but some may not. You might try magnetic door catches. that would clean up the outside appearance. nice project either way. I may give it a go if I ever get a day off.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's serious old school country look. Love it. Great work.


----------

